# Keine Vorschau bei Schnittprogrammen Avid, Premiere, Edius



## ashes2ashes (30. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein großes Problem. Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit einen Laptop gekauft (Toshiba satellite Reihe) und von Anfang an hatte ich große Probleme mit Adobe Premiere Pro (1.5 genau wie 2.0), denn immer wenn ich es gestartet hatte ist der komplette Rechner abgeschmiert  und hat einen BSOD gezeigt.

Inzwischen habe ich mich damit abgefunden, dass die Creative Suite (bis auf Photoshop) einfach nicht läuft, es gibt ja zum Glück Alternativen...

Bisher hat Edius super funktioniert und jetzt habe ich mir auch Avid Express geholt, doch seit der Avid-Install. funktioniert der Vorschaumonitor nicht mehr. Dies äußert sich folgendermaßen:

Ich lade ein Video (völlig egal welches, ich habe es mit sämtlichen Formaten versucht) in den Vorschaumonitor und kann dann den Kursor bewegen und sehe dann auch im Monitor den frame, wo der Cursor gerade steht. Wenn ich aber nun auf Play drücke, wird das Vorschaufenster weiß und das Bild ist weg. Erst dachte ich daran, dass er vielleicht hängt, denn der Ton läuft ganz normal und wenn ich dann auf Stopp drücke, zeigt er wieder den aktuellen Frame an und das Video ist auch tatsächlich gelaufen.

Es kann nicht am Arbeitsspeicher und Proz. liegen, davon steht 1GB und ein Dualcore zur Verfügung, außerdem habe ich ja mit Edius schon viel geschnitten. Ein Bekannter sagte, das hört sich nach Open GL an. Was es damit auf sich hat, weiß ich nicht, kann ich das aktivieren, bzw. wo sehe ich ob ich es habe?

Oder kennt jemand dieses Problem und weiß Rat? Wie gesagt, es muss fast am Rechner und nicht an der Software liegen, denn sowohl Avid als auch Edius zeigen das gleiche Problem (Premiere  ja gar nicht).

Bitte helft mir, ich werd bal wahnsinnig Vielen Dank im voraus,

Liebe Grüße Nils


----------



## Nico (31. Oktober 2006)

... APP 1.5/2.0, Creative Suite, Avid Express, Edius..... Wer weiß, was sich noch alles auf Deinem System für viel Geld rumlümmelt?

Ich kann Dir auch nicht sagen, woran es liegt. Aber der Verdacht liegt nahe, dass Du Deinen Rechner dermaßen mit den unterschiedlichsten programmen voll gemüllt hast, dass sich da div. unverträglichekiten eingeschlichen haben.

Meine Empfehlung => System ganz neu + sauber aufsetzen + sich für weniger Programme entscheiden...


----------



## ashes2ashes (31. Oktober 2006)

Das wäre eine Möglichkeit, damit gebe ich mich aber nicht wirklich zufrieden, ich achte immer auf saubere Strukturen und da stimmt doch irgendwas an der Grafikeinstellung nicht... Übrigens sind das alles Studentenversionen, da ich in dieser Richtung studiere!


----------



## chmee (31. Oktober 2006)

Wie sieht es mit Standard-Konfigurationsfehlern aus ?

1. Vorschau-Wiedergabe auf DV/Firewire ausschalten.
2. Video-Beschleunigung in den GraKa Einstellungen an/ausschalten.
3. Multimonitorunterstützung in GraKa Einst. verändern.
4. Irgendein Video-Codec schlägt quer. 
etc..
usw..

--> Es kann so Vieles sein, dass ich auch das Neuaufsetzen empfehle. Denn anstatt
14 Tage lang ein Knöpfchen zu suchen, dass bei irgendeiner Installation umgestellt
wurde, lieber einen Tag für die Neu-Installation aufwenden.

mfg chmee


----------



## ashes2ashes (31. Oktober 2006)

Ja, inzwischen bin ich auch zu dieser Erkenntnis gelangt. Fuck! Aber kann sich vielleicht jemand erklären warum Premiere gar nicht läuft und ein Öffnen des Programms oben genanntes Ergebnis hervorruft? Thx


----------



## chmee (31. Oktober 2006)

Im BSOD steht auch ne Info drin, ohne die ist das Universum unendlich !
Kann Sound sein, kann Firewire sein, kann alles sein !

mfg chmee


----------

